
Let's Encrypt Milestone: 100M Certificates Issued - jaas
https://letsencrypt.org/2017/06/28/hundred-million-certs.html
======
oblib
I love "Let's Encrypt"!!!

I've been struggling to get my CouchDB to use the cert for a domain name I
setup but I've not went to the support forum for help on it yet, I'm trying to
learn with what's out there and get as far as I can before I do that.

But all my other domains are set up and it was easy peasy to do, saved me some
cash, and after hearing about Comodo I felt pretty good about making the
switch.

